# icd 9



## arizona1 (Apr 29, 2011)

how would you code, hypoxemia respiratory failure

Thank you


----------



## apotteiger (May 2, 2011)

*Respiratory failure*

Code 518.81 for hypoxemia respiratory failure.  (If there is specific documentation of chronic or acute on chronic, the fifth digit assignment will be different).  Do not assign a  code for the hypoxemia as it is integral to respiratory failure.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (May 2, 2011)

Hi,
The hypoxemia definition as decreased partial pressure of oxygen excludes decreased oxygen content caused by anemia (decreased content of oxygen binding protein hemoglobin) or other primary hemoglobin deficiency, because they don't decrease the partial pressure of oxygen in blood.
 simply define it as insufficient oxygenation or total oxygen content of (arterial) blood

Hope it helps
Nalini CPC


----------



## vidhateprakash (Jun 6, 2013)

*518.81 Is a correct code for this diagnosis.*

518.81 Is a correct code for   hypoxamic respiratory failure?


----------

